# Muskies, Macs, and Mantua!



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Newton - Arrived at 3pm and decided the wind was too much for a pontoon. My twin and I fished the dam for a couple of hours and I got 1 small LMB in the 1st 3 casts. False excitment for sure. We moved around on the west side making our way from point to point and I encounterd another dink LMB at 5 inches and so did my twin. Then it happend, a muskie was landed by me! All fish were caught using a Blue Fox Gold Spinner size #2 tipped with a tye dye crawler (nightcrawler). My twin's bass came on a Roostertail black spinner tipped with a worm. We took advantage of the free camping and spent the night.

Bear Lake - Woke up at 4:30am to meet Live2Fish in Logan at 5:30am. We got on the water and begun trolling for macs. Live2Fish got 2 cutts (one at 24 inches and another at 21.5 inches) and 1 pup mac. My twin and I got the SKUNK!  Live2Fish caught all his fish on a reefrunner pink lemonade lure. We tried all kinds of lures including his and my twin got a few bites that was all. By 2pm the wind kicked up and we headed out from Cisco beach and hit the state marnia on the other side from shore looking for "jacks" (male macs) along the dikes. None were found in the 30 mins we spent there. Once again my twin broke his rod at Bear Lake due to a poor evacuation by me on the boat. He also got a nice bee-sting at the marina on the back of his neck. :lol:

Mantua - Well my twin wanted to come home with something so he talked me into Mantua along the west dike at 5:30pm. Good choice. He caught 3 rainbows and 1 LMB at 15 inches long. I caught 1 Rainbow at 19 inches long. We had bites every 20 casts or so and plenty that spat the hook on the way in. We left around 7pm. All were caught using a Blue Fox Gold spinner in size #2 and my fish was caught using a Kastmaster in Gold color.

My very 1st Tiger Muskie!









The campfire at Newton









The 24 inch Cutt. that Live2Fish caught this morning. A bloody battle to the death indeed!









The 1st and only Mac of the day. A pup for sure but a mac nonetheless!









The 21.5 inch cutt from Bear Lake. 









My twins 15 inch LMB from Mantua









Mantua Sunset before we left.









The spoils of war for the new smoker! The smallest trout is 11 inches and the largest trout is 19 inches long. The LMB is 15 inches long.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Some beauts no doubt! Sorry to hear about the Bear Lake snub. I don't know how to fish that lake and don't plan on spending the gas $$ on learning any time soon. xP


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Told you that stopping at Mantua would be a good idea. It was great to hook into some trout/bass rather than watching Live2Fish catch fish all day on the big blue. Why is it that the gods of Bear Lake must find a way to break my rod everytime we go up there? Hey at least you FINALLY scratched the Tiger Muskie off your bucket list!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like fun. I'd love to get up to Bear Lake someday for some cutts like that.

'Grats on the TM too.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

REPETER said:


> Some beauts no doubt! Sorry to hear about the Bear Lake snub. I don't know how to fish that lake and don't plan on spending the gas $$ on learning any time soon. xP


Downriggers and fish finders are a must. Troll along Cisco beach at 50 to 45 feet with a reefrunner lure in Pink Lemonade with a Garlic fish attractant. Live2Fish has nailed over 50 macs in the pre spawn time period of the last 3 weeks! Sure is pricey to get there though so I meet Live2Fish in Logan and he pays for the gas to get to and from the lake and he even pays for the gas on the boat. One hell of a nice guy if you ask me. Things have slowed a bit but who knows that could change day by day. Next year get up there around sept-oct when you see the macs are on fire and go get the great whites of Bear Lake. I hear January is good too but that is for guys who have no issues with thin ice. I won't go.

Camping is free at Newton so it makes a semi close basecamp too if one day is not enough for the money. There have to be closer free sites somewhere though, just got to do a little more research that is all.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Looks like fun. I'd love to get up to Bear Lake someday for some cutts like that.
> 
> 'Grats on the TM too.


Yep the cutts are big and fat. The one my twin lost was bigger than the 24 incher and looked like a mac! Oh those are big fish out there though. All I could think of is that the 21.5 incher would have to be released at the berry. Man that sucks. :evil: Luckily the cutts we caught had their fins clipped so they could be kept.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------

